# The Boy



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Took this on the weekend, not a particularly technical photo, I just love it...

Sitting on Grandads tractor....


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nostalgic yet modern :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

did you edit the colour at editing jase?

and he must take after his mum then?

very handsome chap there mate..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta.... yeah, just clicked the Sepia button... :lookaround:

Your right there, he also has his mums temper..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ta.... yeah, just clicked the Sepia button... :lookaround:
> 
> Your right there, he also has his mums temper..... :thumbsdown:


she still giving you a beating mate? i've got that number here......you've just got to learn to reach out dude....... its not your fault.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

His little bro is a cutie too....










Im beginning to enjoy the beatings actually.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> His little bro is a cutie too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they both look like the 710 mate.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im beginning to enjoy the beatings actually.....


You told me that you always did... or was I not mean to tell her that?! 

Seriously nice pics mate, theyre growing up.


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

Not as good looking as their big cousin though Jase?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True mate


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Took this on the weekend, not a particularly technical photo, I just love it...
> 
> Sitting on Grandads tractor....


Excellent pic...looks like he aims to run you over. 



jasonm said:


> His little bro is a cutie too....


So's his mum. :wink1:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

young uns yet, nice pics 

edit: now I feel old my kid is 27 and my temp other half's youngest is 18. enjoy them at this age


----------

